# Pagan Pride Craft Show Louisiana



## tygerhart (Jul 30, 2008)

My 2nd show will be this Friday and Saturday, August 1-2, and the expected crowd is only about 500 although this is a charity event and targeted towards a specific groupd of people known for thier penchant for natural/aromatherapy products. My booth rental was only $35 so I beleive I will at least make this back fairly easily. Will post results after this weekedn for you all.  I think I really need to develop non-patchouli scent blends I ahve but must make some sales to afford to buy the M & P bases. I also want to do rebatching, since that is one step closer to the real deal, CP soap. I realize patchouli is a hate/love scent. I ahve 2 custome blends with this as a main or base ingredient. What suggestions do you all have? What seems to be most popular for the fall/winter scene?


----------



## digit (Jul 30, 2008)

I am a patchouli lover, myself.    Look at the fragrance sites and they often note seasonal selections. But this can vary greatly depending on your location. What flies off the shelf in one place, refuses to budge in another. Check out your local B&B stores and see what they bring in different times of the year.

Take a look at Pepper's tute on rebatching. I have used her soaps and they are yummy.

Got everything crossed for you to have a super week end!

Digit


----------



## tygerhart (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks! I will look that article up.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2008)

Patchouli makes me ill  :? . I can tolerate it mixed w/ a LOT of Orange (Hippie Sunshine) or a LOT of Raspberry (The Happy Hippie).


----------



## Deda (Aug 2, 2008)

What a great idea!  In DC Open Hearth has a Pagan Jam day several times a year.  I love to go and listen to the music and hang out.  Maybe I will think about trying to set up and sell some soap!

Hope you had a fabulous weekend. There are always the greatest displays at PPD's - amazing jewelry!


----------



## tygerhart (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone! My Pagan Pride show (my 2nd) was a resounding success! It may have only drawn 500 people but they were buying! also we vendors made a point of buying from the other vendors. I made way more than i spent incuding my booth rental and got some long awaited items. Yes, I enocurage you to rent a booth at your local Pagan Pride event, these people want handcrafted things like soaps, they appreciate them especially if they include essential oils (vs fragrance oils) for their aromatherapy value. I am so happy! My next show is another Shop Till You Drop Sept, 13-14 and I'm strongly inclined to email the sponsors and telling them they need to have a more juried show since it is called an arts & crafts show, what they have right now is a flea market and no one is interested in going to a junk flea market to spend money.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 3, 2008)

> Yes, I enocurage you to rent a booth at your local Pagan Pride event


LOL!

If the show is more of a flea market, your customers are not going to appreciate handmade items, they will be looking for bargains only. 

The same w/ fair type events. If there are lots of rides & childrens activities, etc, I find people spend all of their money on their children buying cotton candy & bouncey house rides & have no money left to spend on mom & dad's wants.

Looks like you are learning alot about the show world.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 4, 2008)

tygerhart said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone! My Pagan Pride show (my 2nd) was a resounding success! It may have only drawn 500 people but they were buying! also we vendors made a point of buying from the other vendors. I made way more than i spent incuding my booth rental and got some long awaited items. Yes, I enocurage you to rent a booth at your local Pagan Pride event, these people want handcrafted things like soaps, they appreciate them especially if they include essential oils (vs fragrance oils) for their aromatherapy value. I am so happy! My next show is another Shop Till You Drop Sept, 13-14 and I'm strongly inclined to email the sponsors and telling them they need to have a more juried show since it is called an arts & crafts show, what they have right now is a flea market and no one is interested in going to a junk flea market to spend money.


Congratulations on your successful day!


----------



## tygerhart (Aug 4, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## digit (Aug 11, 2008)

tygerhart said:
			
		

> I made way more than i spent incuding my booth rental and got some long awaited items.



Yea!!!!! Woo-hoo!!    

Digit


----------

